# Free Rabbit Pedigree Blanks/Software?



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a pedigree template or software free? I sell my NZRs with pedigree's but only have a blank that I have to fill in by hand. I'd like to find like a excel spreadsheet or something that I can just type the information into (would look a lot more professional & be easier to fix mistakes). Otherwise I'll probably make up my own but if someone else already gone to the trouble & is willing to share I'm not one to refuse, lol... Thanks!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I use the pedigree form at SitStay.com It doesn't store them but it does produce a typed pedigree, several generations, and can be adjusted for any type of animal. A good option for someone that really doesn't need a big number of pedigrees but great for record keeping and the occasional sale.

http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies...rView?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&langId=-1


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

down load kintraks. it is free to use for so many pedigrees, then if you like it $20 if you want more pedigrees than the free soft ware allows.
Kintraks allows you to save the pedigrees and make up ones for the kits.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

it's also REALLY easy to make your own template up. Just input fields into your spreadsheet and do a copy/paste thing.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a rather small pedigree template here: http://denjak.blogspot.com/2011/06/maintaining-pedigrees.html

I would be happy to create something similar in Word.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Honestly, Kintracks is VERY affordable. The little money you pay in the beginning gets you instant pedigrees, lifetime free updates, and phenominal support. I used to use 'type in' pedigrees - huge waste of time IMO. 

If you have a Mac, the 'full' version of the program is completely free anyways.


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you so much! I have been looking for a reasonable program to use on my Mac.

Tim B.


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been looking for just a program I can put in with the names of my bucks, does, what breed, etc. and how many litters and how many of each litter. Then I want to put their ear number on there and whether they were ate or sold, or whatever. I started this out on the MS Works word processer in a table here and it was arduous. It was lookin' good, I saved it as an HTML document and now it won't open it normally, only as a recovery, and it changed all the formatting. I was shooting for an ongoing, working document I could stick on the internet somewhere, in case my HD decided to crap out. My former way was writing in a notebook, but I took it outside so much, and FORGOT it outside so much, it just won't stay together and I keep losing pages. Not good. At this rate I may go back to the notebook and just keep it in a ziplock. That may work though, because then I will have a place to put my pen so I won't lose that, too. LOL
I'm not doing anything fancy. I sell Flem Giants once in a while as a pet or as a meat sire, etc. I have quite a few "mutt" rabbits, but they make the best mamas and the best meat rabbits, so far. The Giant is just an experiment from me to see if I can get size. That, and my husband just like that big, huge rabbit. LOL


----------

